# WOW 760 in six hunts



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

we shot 620 snows in nodak this week i couldnt have timed it better we got to our area on tuesday seen a few shot 80 by 830am was unreal so we found another feed shot another 80 thurs hmmmm i was thinking well more guys so instead of 4 we tried 8 on friday well we shot our 160 by 1030 it felt like the spring decoying and letting them finish like honks the birds were building everyday sat was 180 9 man limit by 11 i couldnt believe it so today our last morning we got to 120 and i had enough i dont know what was up with the birds i have never had a fall in my 20 years of hunting snow like this UNREAL :rock: :rock: :rock: went out yesterday and smacked them again i cant believe how well they are decoying shot 140 by 855am SICKNESS couldve shot 500 they were landing with the trucks in the field


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That area is always awesome late season and one I have been hunting all my life. This fall it was just timing, corn being completely down, and some good luck. Congrats on an awesome week!!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

her are the slaughter house pics


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on the great hunt!! Sounded unreal! Where you hunting over socks or fullbodies??


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

we were running silosocks about 700 and we were killing them on no wind days


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like fun

what method did you use to get the ss stakes in the ground?


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

the two hand method lol with 8 guys was easy took us An hour to set up 30min to take down i am heading back out sunday had to take a break an rest a little bit. unless a weather pattern is in our near future sounds like next week should be the last blast at them good luck to everyone out there :beer: :thumb:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you guys use for calls?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We barely blew them at all there was so many coming in they probably didn't hear them.

I was blowing a Tundra Saver, some were blowing Mick Lacey Blizzards.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dude, that is sick, awesome!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

hunting was awesome to say the least. i've never seen snows finish in the decoys like that. thanks chris for an unreal experience. the lodging, food and comradery was unreal as well. my ears are still ringing... better call me when the goose jerky is done :beer:


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

no problem Brad it was just like the old days up north except we were decoying them like champs i am heading out again next monday or tues you are more than welcome to come i am only hunting 2days and then back down there sat and sun


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm hoping to go out this Friday and Saturday in Southern SD. Saw a **** ton last Sunday!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow nice smack down guys!


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

well went out again friday and shot another 140 by 855am will post pics soon heading out again weds there should still be plenty if birds left


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

here is friday the 25th 140 by 855am my dad in the picture


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This was would have been epic to hunt them. Heard stories of people piling them up. Too bad I never had the time.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

what part of the state are you in? and how long do you think the snows, candians, and mallards will stay in nodak?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Damn, after seeing this hunting honkers around here seems lame as hell. Well done


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

well i am hoping they will be around for awhile but as it get colder and colder soon the water will freeze for good then they will bug out  i would like to tell where at but it took me long enough and a hell of alot a miles to find them there must be over a million birds there now its sick will have pics up next sunday evening goodluck to evryone :beer: :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Now I know who was doing all of that shooting.


----------

